# Any Conservatorium Students...?



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi all. I was just wondering if there are any other Conservatorium students on this website. If so, please post up some details about yourself, what you are studying and where! 

I will be studying composition next year at QLD Conservatorium in Australia, with the aim of eventually becoming an independent composer. I also play Piano, and have just recently started playing Viola. I also hope to learn Organ some day.


----------



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

That sounds really great Phatic!!

I am not a musical student unfortunately...

Question?

What make a Conservatorium different then a normal Symphony Hall or Performance Hall??


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

At Conservatoriums they have classes on music theory, composition, performance, etc. It's like a music university, where you study a degree for a few years in your chosen major - i.e. an Instrument/Voice or Composition.


----------



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

AHH....sounds like fun, the only Conservetorium I can think of is one in Oberlin, Ohio..I think it is really good 


Have a good day

MM


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello phatic,

Actually I am also studying composition, in an acadamy of music in Germany.

Greetings,
Daniel


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Ah excellent Daniel! I think I remember reading in one of your other posts that the Academies are one step above Conservatories in Germany... Is this right? It must be great to study there. We have so few music institutions in Australia, and not much of a classical tradition.  

I would love to study in Europe for a year or two, and possibly even move there... I'd imagine there are a lot more opportunities for classical composers over there.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello phatic,

The German system of conservatories and acadamies is a bit tricky... One cannot say acadamies do have necessarily a higher level than conservatories. Different reasons: Some cities just have conservatories, some acadamies and some both. The main difference is the history. Conservatories grew out of private institutions, acadamies were found by government. As always in music one cannot generalize, what place is the right one for oneself, everyone has to decide with professors and the personal attitude and ideas of a study. But of course some institutions do have greater knowledge and renomment as other.

Are you studying piano these days till next year? Try some exchange-programs for Europe, there are several, check out about partner-locations of your conservatory.

Many greetings,
Daniel


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Daniel

Ah I see. Is there much interest in tonality where you are, or is it mostly avant-garde and experimental, with all the modern styles and such?

As for piano, yes I am practising (irregularly), though most of my time is spent composing. I've only been playing piano for 10 months, and haven't learnt self-discipline very well yet.  Composing is just too enjoyable and absorbing!

I will definately look into the exchange programs too.


----------

